# First car ride home?



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

In mid-June I am driving my hedgie home. June the weather is quite hot and the temperture in the car will be probably 2x hotter. The drive will be 9 hours. I know that hedgies can get cold by the breeze of a open window, but is it ok if the air conditioning is on? I will be bringing my hedgie a small pet carrier, a hedgie bag, a water bottle (the water bottle will only be for trips, in its cage there is a water dish), food, thermometer, fleece liners, and a stuffed toy tiger. Is that too much, just right, or am I missing something?


----------



## llankfo (May 2, 2013)

Mel_W said:


> In mid-June I am driving my hedgie home. June the weather is quite hot and the temperture in the car will be probably 2x hotter. The drive will be 9 hours. I know that hedgies can get cold by the breeze of a open window, but is it ok if the air conditioning is on? I will be bringing my hedgie a small pet carrier, a hedgie bag, a water bottle (the water bottle will only be for trips, in its cage there is a water dish), food, thermometer, fleece liners, and a stuffed toy tiger. Is that too much, just right, or am I missing something?


Air conditioning is ok as long as the temperature in the car stays above 72-ish and your hedgie doesn't catch a draft from the vent. I'm not sure about the amount of stuff you're bringing...my transport time was only 4 hours and Reggie didn't want to eat or drink anything. You might want to bring more than one fleece liner because hedgies do get carsick! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## oakley_the_hedgie (Jun 7, 2013)

When I brought my hedgie home all she did was sleep. I brought her home in a carrier with a ton of fleece and she loved hiding in the fleece.
I also brought treats but she barely touched them. 
As said before, make sure the temperatures are above 72 and don't have her near a draft.
Have fun with your new hedgie!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't bother bringing food. As the others have said, your new baby will likely sleep the entire time, and having food in the stomach can be just asking for car sickness to happen. Water isn't a bad idea though, since that's more important. You can offer him a little water when you stop for breaks, but don't be too surprised if you just get huffed at and get a quilly butt turned towards you for your concern. :lol: I wouldn't bother leaving water available in the carrier though, since it could still leak (especially going over bumps, etc.). Water offered on breaks should be plenty. On the subject of water though, if you think about it, you might grab a half-gallon or gallon of the water your breeder uses to bring home and use to switch to your water for the first week or so - hedgie stomachs can be upset by a sudden change in water as well, so it might make the transition a bit smoother for your new baby.

Everything else sounds good. For temperature and air, just make sure none of the vents are pointed directly at the carrier. I would drape a light-colored blanket or liner over the carrier anyway - it'll keep any stray drafts from going in, and if the sun ends up on the carrier at some point, it'll keep your hedgie in the shade. The light color will keep it from absorbing as much heat and heating the carrier more. Just keep the temp in the 70's if you can, but don't stress about it too much. With the hedgie bag, liners, and a cool plastic bottom to the carrier, your hedgie should be able to find a comfy position. 

I would also add a plastic bag and some paper towels in addition to the extra liners. As already mentioned, hedgies can get car sick, and your hedgie might also pee, poop, or both in the carrier. Trust me, baby pee/poop - you want to get it cleaned up fast and not have to smell it for long! They tend to have stronger-smelling waste. 

Good luck with the drive!  I'm sure everything will go well. Congrats on your new baby too!


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you! Your answers help me alot! I feel much, much more confidant and prepared. Have any of you thought of using puppy training pads as 'trip liners'? They are super absorbant, spill proof, and they have odor lock. I picked up a package of these (fragrance free) because they are disposable so i can toss them out in a garbage can on stops. I will be using these instead of fleece liners so i dont have to deal with wet stinky fleece liners making my car stinky. I don't think there are dangers in using these but i will post this anyway just in case. What do you think about my idea about using puppy liners?

Whoa! I can't believe early next week i can finally call one of these unique pets my own. I also chose a name for my hedgie baby! Her name will be Rosalie-Mae!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I know a few people use puppy liners for litter pans, etc. but I'm not sure about them. Others have mentioned that they contain chemicals to encourage the puppy to potty on them, which they don't want around their hedgehogs. My main concern is that your hedgehog may very well decide to dig at the liners and since they'd tear easily, she may shred them and get inside the liner (there was someone who posted a thread about their hedgehog doing exactly that) or just make a huge mess. You could give them a try and see if they work for the trip though! But I would take some fleece liners as a back-up, just in case.


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok thank you.


----------

